# Verständnisfrage zu EJB vs. Servlets



## Guest (28. Jun 2006)

Hi!

Bin relativ neu in Java und habe leider aufgrund meines schlechten Englischs immer Probleme, mich durch die Literatur zu arbeiten, bzw verstehe auch oft Dinge falsch. 

Nun habe ich es mittlerweile schon geschafft ein paar Servlets zu schreiben, welche Daten über HTML Formulare einlesen und dann beispielsweise damit Werte aus Datenbanken auslesen und diese im HTML wieder ausgeben.

Worauf ich nun als nächstes gestoßen bin, sind EJBs. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sind EJBs dafür geeignet, größere Business Logiken von der Präsentationslogik zu splitten. Ist das korrekt?

Vorrausgesetzt, ich möchte jetzt das gleiche Problem (HTML Formulardaten in EJB einlesen, mit diesen Daten Werte aus Datenbanken holen, die erhaltenen Datensätze auf HTML ausgeben) mit EJBs statt mit Servlets lösen, dann steckt doch die ganze Formulardaten einlesen und in HTML ausgeben Arbeit im Client und in der EJB sind nur die Methoden, die dann der Client entsprechend aufrufen muss definiert, oder? Und die Datenbank Verbindungsgeschichte und Daten holen steckt wieder im EJB? Muss es dann eine Methode geben, die die erhaltenen Datensätze wieder an den Client schickt, damit er diese ausgeben kann?

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem verständlich geschildert, bitte entschuldigt, wenn die Fragen etwas dumm sind, aber ich arbeite nicht in diesem Gebiet sondern betreibe das ganze nur Hobbyhalber und habe wie gesagt leider Probleme mit der Englischen Sprache.


----------



## foobar (28. Jun 2006)

> Bin relativ neu in Java und habe leider aufgrund meines schlechten Englischs immer Probleme, mich durch die Literatur zu arbeiten, bzw verstehe auch oft Dinge falsch.


Dann lern erstmal Englisch, sonst siehts finster aus für dich und Java.

EJB gehört zu J2EE, hat also gar nichts mit Servlets zu tun.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/J2ee
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_Java_Beans
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applicationserver

Benutz mal die Suche, da wirst du einiges zu EJBs finden.

P.S. J2EE ist ein komplexes Thema, es hat wenig Sinn sich damit auseinander zu setzen, wenn du noch am Anfang mit Java stehst.


----------



## Gast (28. Jun 2006)

Danke, aber Servlets gehören doch auch zu J2EE?! 
Jedenfalls denke ich habe ich es mittlerweile so hinbekommen wie ich wollte. Wenn ich auch ewig gebraucht hab bis es ordentlich deployed war.
Ist immer schön wenn es dann am Ende doch läuft.


----------



## Timmeh (5. Jul 2006)

Servlets JSP's etc. sind wesentlicher bestandteil der JEE Spezifikation.
siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/J2ee


----------

